# مساعدة بخصوص صيانة حارقة بويلرات الديزل



## night1m (28 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من اخواني الذين لديهم معلومات عن صيانة حارقة بويلر التدفئة المركزية التذي يعمل بالسولار تزويدي بها مع وضع صور لتركيبها وصيانتها واعطالها المحتملة.

جزاكم الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيكم​اخوكم بالله مروان جهاد ابو الحلاوة​


----------



## ميكانيكي تدفئة مرك (13 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عبدالرحمن بدي واحد يعطيني معلومات عن التدفئة المركزية ويا ريت


----------



## المهندس احمد 78 (30 أغسطس 2009)

اخي عبد الرحمن ارجوا تحديد ما هي الاعطال التي تواجها وانشاء الله استطيع مساعدتك


----------



## اسامة فارس (14 مايو 2010)

اريد معلومات عن التدفئة واعطالها


----------



## new.logo (23 يوليو 2011)

لكل نوع من انواع الحارقات تفصيلة خاصة 
ولكن كل الانواع تحتوي على اجزاء واحد رئيسية 
اما بالنسبة للصيانة الحارقات فهنالك اكثر من ستين سبب للعطل 
وهذا يستوجب منك عزيزي تحديد العطل لكي امنحك الافادة .... وشكرا


----------



## new.logo (23 يوليو 2011)

:70: ::لكل نوع من انواع الحارقات تفصيلة خاصة 
ولكن كل الانواع تحتوي على اجزاء واحد رئيسية 
اما بالنسبة للصيانة الحارقات فهنالك اكثر من ستين سبب للعطل 
وهذا يستوجب منك عزيزي تحديد ال:80:عطل لكي امنحك الافادة .... وشكرا


----------

